# Haban 403



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello all,
I am a new member here. I just signed up today. I have been reading some posts to familiarize myself with you users. You all seem to have the same, incurable, lunacy that I caught about 2 years ago. 4 tubeframes later and I still have a use for another one. Enough about me. I have a Haban 403 sickle bar mower for my bolens tractor. It works great but I would like to know more about it. Does anyone have a manual for one of these? I have a manual for the 405 and 405a, but they are quite a bit different. I would also like to see if there is a way to mount it to my 600. It doesn't fit under that tractor.
Thanks all,
Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Mark, Welcome to TF!
I think the 405 fits on a 600. What tractor do you have the 403 on? In what ways is it different? Mostly all tubeframe attachments are interchangeable from 62-78


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Mark.

I can't offer any help on the sickle bar. Just wondering what tractors you have. Any pictures?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a model 405 on my 1050


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank you for the welcome. I have 4 tube frames, a 600, 800, g14, and a mut that looks like a G14. I have attached a picture. I hope it works as I have never tried to post a picture. How I got them is a long story that I won't bore you with. The 600 is a rather different tractor than all of the other tube frames. If you check your shop manual, the 600 is something like 3 inches shorter than the normal tube frame and the 800 (I think) is about an inch shorter. The 403 hits the rear tires when installed on the 600. I was wondering if I could move the drive unit forward. The picture of the 1050 (nice tractor by the way) with 405 also brings up another reason for the manual. I am not 100 percent sure of how the route that chain around the pulley. 
Sixchows-what part of the over taxed state of NY are you in? I am in Western New York.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark
I see what you mean about the 600. I guess the sicklebar and maybe the shredder? are the only attachments based on wheelbase? Probably the FEL also I think it has a subframe. Is the sickle bar part of the 403 the same as the 405? I've seen these habans on deeres, cubs and gravelys and the head always looks about the same.
There are chain routing pics in the 405 and 405a manuals that you have, does it look different on the 403?
What was the 403 originally for? Is it an earlier version of the 405?
My 405 manual was printed in 1964 and on page 5 of the manual mentions the 800 and 900. Further down on that same page, under special mounting instructions , it mentions a special kit for the 600 before serial # 14636.
If you don't have your manual handy, there is one here on the forum just click on page 5 of the thread.


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

The driveshaft for a tiller is shorter also. Once again, wheelbase driven. The chain on the 405 is a little different. I can't really describe it. I should snap a picture. The 403 came off of another Bolens tractor. If it fits something, I am unaware of that. The early 600's (remember-600=strange bird) had a different PTO. The bearing housing was different which caused interference with the front mounting of the 405. Later 405's should have a half moon cut in the front bracket to combat that. I have had it mounted to my 800 and it worked well. The wheelbase issue was compensated in the rear mount. I am not sure how the 405 works, but the 403 has a mount that slides on a tube and bolts to the hitch.
What does the shredder look like? Are there any pictures here?
Thanks for all of the help. 
Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark
Sounds like the 405 has the same rear mount. MY 405 has the half moon cut also, thats probably what the kit mentioned on pg 5 was for, maybe the 600's pto changed after that serial # mentioned?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Mark…Welcome to the TRACTORFORUM

Sorry I can’t help you with manual for the Haban 403 sickle bar
but I’ll keep an eye out for one and will let you know if I run 
across it.

In the mean time, feel free to join in, we are all tractorholics here.


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

aegt5000, Thanks for the welcome. I am going to look around some more today. 
Sixchows-I couldn't tell you what the serial # breaks are. I wish I did have a 405. Of course, I wish I had more tractors!
Thanks. Mark


----------



## G.Paul (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello all. I am new here . Thanks for accepting me. I have 2 case 400 series lawn tractors, 1 colt and a Kubota g 1900 diesel


----------



## G.Paul (Nov 10, 2018)

aegt5000 said:


> Mark…Welcome to the TRACTORFORUM
> 
> Sorry I can’t help you with manual for the Haban 403 sickle bar
> but I’ll keep an eye out for one and will let you know if I run
> ...


I fund a link for a parts list here on a Haban sickle it looked like it was attached to a message. I have a Haban sickle that I bought but its still in NY state looks like it was used on a JD I have to get it shipped so I can mount it on my case


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Attached is the operators manual with the parts listed for the Haband sickle mower sold by Cub Cadet. What you will find is the sickle sections and bar are available from Case/IH, John Deere, and New Holland. You will need to get generic components by matching with their stock, but they do fit:


----------



## G.Paul (Nov 10, 2018)

Thank you RC


----------

